# Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind



## maga_graz (15. Sep. 2012)

*Tierischer Freßfeind*

Hallo!

Als ob mir die __ Parasiten an den Fischen noch nicht reichen würden: nun hab ich auch die Bestätigung dafür, dass Fische verschwinden. Ich hab ja gehofft, dass sich diverse Karpfen, die ich schon länger nicht gesehen hab, sich in der Tiefe rumtreiben (so gut ist die Sichttiefe grad nicht).

Naja, der wohl nicht: 
 

Nach den Schuppen denk ich, dass das der Patient aus dem Eimer war.

Nur wer frisst meine Fische (lang nicht gesehen sind 3/4 der 20-30cm Koi und die Rotfedern)?
Stimmt meine Vermutung, dass es sich eher um nen Säuger als nen Vogel handelt? Vögel würden wohl den ganzen Fisch schlucken und daher nicht einen Kiemenbogen (das rosa Ding unten am Bild) zurücklassen...


----------



## dragsterrobby (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierischer Freßfeind*

Na ein Fischreier könnte das auch gewesen sein, auch wenn der ziehmlich gefräßig ist, lässt der schon mal was liegen, z.B. wenn er gesört wird!


----------



## jolantha (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierischer Freßfeind*

Martin, eventuell Katzenbesuch ???


----------



## Christine (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierischer Freßfeind*

Sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass eine Katze einen ganzen 30 cm Fisch vor Ort auffrisst.


----------



## Stephan D (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierischer Freßfeind*

Hallo ,

junge unerfahrene __ Reiher(die gibt es jetzt nach der Brutsaison ) zerhacken vor dem Verspeisen auch schon einmal größere Fische direkt am Teich . Ansonsen käme auch noch der Waschbär in Frage .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## maga_graz (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierischer Freßfeind*

Hallo!
Katze... eher nicht, da ist der Teich zu weit ab von Schuß.

Waschbär... gibts hier nicht

__ Reiher... gibts definitiv, doch reißt der Stücke aus dem Fisch?

Kormoran... die kommen wohl erst.

Fischotter... das wirds richtig lustig. Und ganz unrealistisch wär er auch nicht, was man so liest, gibt es bei Fischzüchtern in der Umgebung durchaus Verluste durch diese putzigen Marder.

Die Wildtierkamera hängt, irgenwann wird der Bösewicht schon abgebildet werden.

PS: und was verschwindet: die hübschen Japaner :evil
Also ob eine milchigweiße Nachzucht nicht deutlicher zu sehn wär als ein Ochiba ...

Immerhin, Matzels Nachzchten sind noch da!


----------



## maga_graz (16. Sep. 2012)

Hallo!

Meine Fische haben ja ein Problem... sie werden gefressen. Und da man den Feind kennen muss, bevor man gegen ihn vorgeht, hängt nun ne Wildtierkamera. Mal schaun, was so alles um den Teich streift:

Bisher erwischt ... ein Geist:
 

der Teich an sich...
 

Regen...
 

und ein nicht berechtigter Benutzer meines Stegs...
 
wohl zweimal erwischt... einmal als Geist


----------



## jolantha (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Und der frißt Deine Fische ????


----------



## maga_graz (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

... der Faden wurde schon mal eröffnet, damit der Dieb irgendwann mal eingestellt werden kann 

Der oben Ertappte ist nur laut, aber ansonsten harmlos ... obwohl ... da schwammen schon schwarzgestreifte braune Federn im Teich.


 ... hat wohl ein Karpfen nen Fasan gefressen


----------



## Matzl (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierischer Freßfeind*

Schade um deine Fische!

Wenns ein Otter ist wünsch ich dir viel Spaß denn dann kannst bzw. darfst du so gut wie garnichts machen. Einem bekannten von mir hat der liebe innerhalb eines Winters ca. 90 % seiner Karpfen geholt, nur die größeren ca. ab 8 kg wurden verschont.

Wenn du noch Nachzuchten brauchst einfach melden ich hab noch ca. 30 vom letzten Jahr und von heuer auch wieder welche.

mfg


----------



## maga_graz (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierischer Freßfeind*

Hi Matzl,
auf das Angebot komm ich gern zurück ... nur muss ich vorher mein Parasitenproblem lösen und den Freßfeind bestimmen bzw ihn wenn möglich durch bauliche Maßnahmen abhalten. Bis dahin gehts den Fischen bei dir besser... aber der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt


----------



## Fenja (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Der Fasan frisst Fische? Das ist mir ja ganz was Neues!  Klingt aber nach einer wiztigen Theorie


----------



## Matzl (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Und, schon Erfolg bei der "Jagd" gehabt? 

mfg


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Vielleicht hast Du ja einen __ Hecht im Teich  oder der __ Reiher schaut vorbei oder eben Nachbars Katzen ?


----------



## Christine (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Hallo Martin,

weil es doch ein wenig doppelt-gemoppelt ist, habe ich Deine Fressfeind-Threads mal zusammengelegt. Dann kann Ralf auch noch mal nachlesen, dass wir diese Ideen schon alle durchhaben


----------



## maga_graz (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*



blumenelse schrieb:


> ... habe ich Deine Fressfeind-Threads mal zusammengelegt.


Danke! So ists wohl sinnvoller.



			
				Matzl schrieb:
			
		

> Und, schon Erfolg bei der "Jagd" gehabt?



Durch nen "Batterie leer"-Unfall gabs diese Woche keine neuen Bilder. Seit heut hängt die Cam aber wieder 

Dann und wann find ich am Teich auch graue Federn... daher tipp ich zur Zeit wieder eher auf __ Reiher. Im Nachhinein betrachtet war es wohl keine gute Idee, die Aufhängung für den Futterautomaten direkt an der Brücke  zu errichten. Der Automat selbst ist zwar umgittert, von der Brücke aus sinds aber nur 20cm bis zur Wasseroberfläche. 

Würd vielleicht erklaren, wieso grad die raschwüchsigen Japaner verschwunden sind, die waren die ersten beim Fressen.

Auf jeden Fall beginnt hier der Reiherzaunbau...


----------



## frido (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Ich würde auch auf ein Säugetier tippen. Fischotter, Bisamratte oder Waschbär scheinen mir am wahrscheinlichsten. __ Fischreiher und Kormoran schluckt seine Beute im Ganzen. Geschützt hin oder her-wer mich schädigt (bzw. meine Fische frisst) muss weg. Dieses ganze Tierschutzgedöns wird masslos übertrieben-bei uns in der Oberlausitz ist der Kormoran inzwischen so stark vertreten, das er die Berufsfischer in ihrer Existenz bedroht. Sie fallen in Schwärmen von über hundert Vögeln über die Produktionsteiche her und machen die Dinger in ein paar Stunden leer. Aber da die "schwarze Pest" (wie sie bei uns genannt wird) ja geschützt ist, darf der Teichwirt nix unternehmen. Ab und an knallts dann eben doch einmal und einer fällt vom Himmel-dann ist wieder für ein paar Wochen Ruhe und die Vögel suchen sich andere Gewässer. Auch der Fischotter (ein wunderschönes und intelligentes Tier) ist bei uns inzwischen wieder sehr zahlreich vertreten und richtet gerade in kleineren Teichen enormen Schaden an. Ich kann keinem verübeln, der hier "Gegenmaßnahmen" ergreift. :haue3


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

/ironiemode on ... natuerlich, alles was den Gewinn minimiert muss eleminiert werden, koste es was es wolle /ironiemode off 

Zum Kormoran gabs ja bereits eine interessante Diskussion, wenn ich mich recht erinnere gingen den Kormorangegnern da zum Schluß die sachlichen argumente aus. 
Alle Jahre wieder die selbe Diskussion. 
Was die Berufsfischerei anrichtet hat man am Beispiel Pangasius (gabs auch nen Thread zu) ja deutlich gesehen. Zum Glück sind die Verbraucher heute informierter und haben da weitestgehend auf solche Fische verzichtet. 
Glaub mir, es sind weit mehr Gewässer durch den Menschen überfischt, als durch irgend ein Tier. Das schlimmste Raubtier ist nach wie vor der Mensch. 
Es müssen erst Katastrophen geschehen, bevor sich bei den Menschen etwas ändert. 

Das Umwelgedöns ist übrigens überhaupt nicht übertrieben und sogar in den Boardregeln verankert ! 
Wenn Du zur Beseitigung ("muss weg") von geschützten Tierarten aufrufst, dann findest Du vielleicht in Fischereiforen offene Ohren. Hier will und kann ich solche unsachlichen Äusserungen jedenfalls nicht kommentarlos stehen lassen. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Michael der 2. (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Naja, man muss sich mal überlegen, warum die Kormorane ober die anderen Tiere solche Plagen sind/werden. Fakt ist doch, dass der Mensch einfach alles für sich beansprucht. Wer da durch solche Attaken auffällt will letztendlich nur überleben und ist durch den Mensch zu solchen Verhaltensweisen gezwungen.
Aber gut, der Mensch kann ja wahrlos töten. Leider ist die Natur über Millarden Jahre entstanden und die Entwicklungsgeschwindigkeit der Menschheit ist für viele Tierarten einfach zu schnell, um sich an zu passen. __ Schildkröten zb könnten beruhigt duch Plastikmüll ersticken, wenn sie dementsprechend Zeit hätten ihre Fortpflanznung so zu verändern, dass sie mehr und früher Eier legen und daduch auch mehr Jungtiere überleben. Man sehe sich nur die kleinen Säugetiere an. Die werden zu hunderten erbeutet, hatten aber Zeit genug um sich dieser Situation an zu passen und bekommen deshalb so schnell und viele Jungtiere. Aber in wenigen Jahrhunderten solch eine Entwicklung, das halten auf Dauer die wenigsten Tierrassen aus.
Nur dumm, dass der Mensch offenbar nicht begreifen kann, dass alles irgendwie aufeinander aufbaut. Genau wie im Teich. Man kann Variablen nur steuern und vielleicht kommt das richtige dabei raus.
Was wir aber nicht verstehen oder berücksichtigen bei der Komplexität der Erde, es wird früher oder später auch unser Ende sein. Ich bin kein Weltuntergangsprophet aber ich sehe für die nächsten Generationen extreme Probleme zukommen. Man sollte sich mal überlegen, warum so viel Geld in Weltraumforschung investiert wird um nach erdähnlichen Planeten zu suchen. Irgendwer hat scheinbar schon begriffen, dass wir auf lange Sicht hier weg müssen
Also nur zu, schießt was das Zeug hällt (Ironie)

Grüße und sorry für meine  (zugegeben) krassen Ansichten


----------



## Lucy79 (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Kormorane haben wir hier am Rhein in rauhen Mengen... aber auf der Klippe hier oben hab ich noch nie einen gesehen, __ Reiher dagegen sind oft unterwegs...    aber den hab ich dank Weidezaungerät und Weidedraht wohl für sein leben ,,geschockt" *lol* der kam seitdem nie wieder....


----------



## archie01 (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> /ironiemode on ... natuerlich, alles was den Gewinn minimiert muss eleminiert werden, koste es was es wolle /ironiemode off


Hier geht es schon lange nicht mehr nur um Gewinne , hier geht es um Existenzen.


Wuzzel schrieb:


> Zum Kormoran gabs ja bereits eine interessante Diskussion, wenn ich mich recht erinnere gingen den Kormorangegnern da zum Schluß die sachlichen argumente aus.



Hallo , ich bin der Meinung das war genau andersrum

Wuzzel[/QUOTE]

Hallo
Ganz schlimmes Posting , aber manche können wohl nicht anders.....
an jeder Ecke wird über Neozon geschimpft , kommt jedoch ein Vogel ins Spiel , verstummen die sogenannten "Schützer" sofort. Kein Wunder , das wird ihnen von einigen Gruppe ( Nabu etc) ja so vorgegeben. Bei diesen hört der Schutzgedanke aber an der Wasseroberfläche auf.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Christine (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Ja Archie, da hast Du recht, das ist ein ganz schlimmes Posting von Dir und das Du nicht anders kannst, wissen wir auch. Immer das Gleiche - Du plapperst wie immer nur schlimmste Anglerpropaganda nach.

Und weißt Du was der größte Witz an Deinem Äpfel-und-Birnen-Vergleich ist? 
Der Kormoran ist kein Neozoon, aber seine größten Feinde bei uns schon - nämlich Waschbären und Minks. 

Soviel zu Deinem überflüssigen Beitrag


----------



## archie01 (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Hallo
Das ist sachlich falsch , man bemerkt das schon am lateinischen Namen des heute hier vorkommenden Kormorans , ist sebsterklärend.
Ich wollte nur klar feststellen , das hier nicht alle User derlei falsch informiert sind wie wuzzel und du , ein derartiges Posting kann ich einfach nicht unwidersprochen stehen lassen .Anschließend verabschiede ich mich lieber wieder aus dieser Diskussion , da ich mir das hier lieber erspare.
Jeder kann sich seinen 'Teil nun denken , so wie ich das jetzt auch mache....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Der Kormoran ist kein Neozoon, aber seine größten Feinde bei uns schon - nämlich Waschbären und Minks.
> 
> Soviel zu Deinem überflüssigen Beitrag



Hi, Christine, . 

heimisch heißt aber noch lange nicht das die Pflanzen/Tiere auch überall im deutschsprachigen Raum vorkommen müssen. Oder trifft man z.B die heimschen Seehunde auch im Bodensee oder Main, oder Alpenblumen in den Nordseedünen an. Sehr viele heimische Arten sind auch in Deutschland nur an wenigen Stellen vorkommend.

Hab die Tage mal einen Bericht über den Nationalpark Edersee gelesen. Dort ist in der ansässigen Kormorankolonie dieses Jahr nicht ein Junges hochgekommen da die Eier/Kücken u.a von Waschbären gefressen wurden (aber auch von Mardern und Rabenvögeln). Die Nationparkverwaltung/Naturschutzbehörden sehen sich trotz Forderung von einigen ansässigen Vogelschützern nicht dazu gezwungen im Nationalpark was gegen die "Kormorankiller" zu unternehmen - würde ja auch dem Nationalparkgedanken völlig widersprechen 
Der Kormoran war laut Biologen im Oberlauf der Eder vor dem Bau des Edersees 1914 nicht anzutreffen und trat dort erstmals 1922 auf. Der Vogel ist dort auch nicht so viel länger "heimisch" als der gegen 1930 dort ausgesetzte Waschbär

Ein ganz besonders negatives Beispiel was auch heimische Arten an falschen Stellen verursachen können sind Fichten. Obwohl auch heimisch (als "Überbleibsel" der Eiszeit ursprünglich in Deutschland nur in den Alpen, Hochschwarzwald, Harz, Hochlagen des Bayrischen Waldes vorkommend), sind die Wälder die die letzten 250-300 Jahre in Deutschland aus diesen gezogen werden kein Wald mehr (normalerweise gäb es hier durchgehende Eichenmischwälder). Die Fichtenwälder im Mittelgebirge sind deutlich artenärmer als an den Naturstandorten wo die ganze Biologie daran angepaßt ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Hallo Archie,

ist gut, dass Du Dich verabschiedest, bevor Du hier noch mehr falsche Behauptungen aufstellst. 

Der wissenschaftliche Name es Kormorans (übrigens z.T. aus dem griechischen) heißt übersetzt soviel wie kahlköpfiger kohlschwarzer Rabe. Wenn Du auf den weiteren Zusatz "sinensis" anspielst, den eine der beiden in Europa heimischen Arten trägt und  der auf eine ursprüngliche Herkunft aus Asien hindeutet, muss ich Dich enttäuschen. Der Kormoran ist trotzdem kein Neozoon. 

Im Gegensatz übrigens zu den von Dir wahrscheinlich geschätzten Regenbogenforellen und Bachsaiblingen. Und auch der __ Goldfisch gehört offiziell zu den Neozoen.

Falls sich jemand sachlich über den Kormoran informieren möchte....

Zum Thema Neozoen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Neozoen_in_Deutschland
http://www.nabu.de/themen/naturschutz/neobiotaneubuerger/


----------



## Christine (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Hallo Frank,

Deine umfangreichen Kenntnisse in Ehren, ich schätze sie wirklich sehr. aber es geht nicht um Seehunde in den Alpen, sondern darum, dass Einzelne, die zufälligerweise meist aus Anglerkreisen kommen, mit falschen Behauptungen das Töten von in diesem Fall Kormoranen gut heissen bzw. propagieren.


----------



## archie01 (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Hallo
Ein paar Links sein mir noch gegönnt um deine einseitig geprägte Information ( natürlich von Vogelschützern) zu relativieren.
Link 
Link 
Link 
Link 
So  , nun kann sich der geneigte Leser auch aus beiden Richtungen seine Meinung bilden....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hier geht es schon lange nicht mehr nur um Gewinne , hier geht es um Existenzen.



Das ist unlogisch sagt der Vulkanier denn 

Mr. Spock knew that the needs of the many, are greater than the needs of the few. Or of the one.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## doh (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Wollt ihr nicht einmal zurück zum Thema kommen, zersprengt irgendwie auch alles m.M.n.!?
Das hier sind in meinen Augen nur noch Anfeindungen gegeneinander und nicht gerade sinnvoll !
Weder der eine noch der andere lässt sich belehren und somit könnt ihr das doch auch per PN klären, oder irre ich?

_____
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## maga_graz (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Zurück zum Thema ist ne gute Idee...

Fällt jemandem ne preisgünstige Variante für die Steher der Reiherzauns ein? Beim heutigen Streifzug im Baumarkt hab ich nichts unter 3Euro / 70cm Eisenstange gefunden...


----------



## Lucy79 (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

ich habe solche Pflanzstangen genommen, die sind aus Metall und mit Kunststoff überzogen, lassen sich ganz gut in den Boden stecken....  mit Kabelbindern hab ich den Draht dran befestigt  so ne Stange mit 1 m hat glaub ich 95 Cent gekostet ( oder warens 1,15 Euro?   hatte verschiedene gekauft)


----------



## Christine (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Hallo Susanne,

diese Pflanzstangen sind zwar günstig, rosten aber leider sehr schnell weg.


----------



## Kolja (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Hallo Martin,

beim goo.. habe ich den richtigen Namen gefunden. Betonstabstahl. Den habe ich schon öfter für Einmessungen verwendet. War hier im Baumarkt ca. 2 m lang und problemlos zu sägen/flexen. So teuer habe ich den auch nicht in Erinnerung, sonst hätte ich den für diese Zwecke nicht gekauft.

Viel Glück mit deinem Zaun.


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Hallo Andrea,
im Endeffekt setzt Baustahl recht schnell Flugrost an und rostet auf Dauer dann schon auch durch.

Er rostet ja nur nicht bzw. nicht weiter, weil er im eigentlichen Verwendungszweck dann im Beton eingeschlossen ist.


----------



## Lucy79 (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

ok, mein Zaun war ja nur zeitlich begrenzt bis wir nen stabilen bauen wegen meinem Töchterlein...  Dauerhaft muss man evtl. wirklich auf was Teureres oder Holz zurückgreifen...    oder man nimmt Weidezaunpfähle aus Kunststoff, aber die sehen nihct so schick aus   funktionell sind sie aber


----------



## maga_graz (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

... also die Brücke ist erledigt: Tischbeine bei Ikea kosten 2,5Euro pro Stück. Dafür spart man sich die Winkel zur Montage.
   

Und kein Kommentar zur Farbe .... das ist hübsch 

Und passt zum Teichbewohner....


----------



## Kolja (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Hallo Martin,

gute Idee. 
Ich mag so fremdgenutzte Gegenstände.


----------



## maga_graz (20. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Seit der Zaun fertig ist, gibts keine Verluste mehr... hoffentlich bleibts so...

   

Zumindest keine tierischen Verluste, ein alter Bekannter ist wieder da... und die Seerosen und __ Schwertlilien Kleinholz :evil


----------



## maga_graz (20. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Ähm ... meine Bisamratten sind wohl gar keine Bisamratten ...


----------



## Limnos (20. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Hi Martin
 Ich bezweifle, dass Otter Beutetiere über ein halbes bis ein Kilo Lebendgewicht erbeuten können.Schon das Überwältigen eines gesunden Fisches dieser Größe würde ihm kaum gelingen und dann müsste er ihn auch noch an Land schleppen. Fische, die in der Größe darüber liegen können höchstens noch von Fisch- und Seeadler überwältigt werden. Aber auch die können sich mit Beute über 2 kg nicht mehr aus dem Wasser erheben, sondern müssen mit ihr an Land schwimmen. Was im Gewicht deutlich darüber liegt, hat bei uns keine tierischen Feinde mehr. __ Reiher können zu große Beute nicht zerteilen und ihre Schluckgrenze dürfte auch mit einem 1/2 Kilofisch erreicht sein. Ich habe auch keine plausible Erklärung, außer dass ein Mensch hier seine Hand im Spiel hatte.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## maga_graz (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Danke!
Heut war der gelbe 50cm Koi unauffindbar... der müsste vom Gewicht her zumindest schon an der oberen Grenze des Freßbaren liegen. Da hoff ich, dass er beschlossen hat, es sei Winter und sich irgendwo eingeigelt hat. Doch warum nur der eine? :?

Inzwischen weiß ich, was der nächtliche Besucher aus #38 ist. Einen Unterkiefer hab ich zwar schon länger gefunden, aber erst heut Zähne abgezählt: laut Zahnformel eindeutig ein Meerschweinchenartiger. 

Wer will schon ne 2kg Bisamratte, wenn er ne 10kg Nutria haben kann ...


----------



## maga_graz (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

... und was ist das nun wieder? :?


----------



## karsten. (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Hallo

ich sehe auf dem Bild ein Nutria 

schönes WE


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

sieht so aus  
gäb nen schönen muff ;-)


----------



## maga_graz (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

... magst ihn haben?


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Biberratten sind sowohl tag- als auch nachtaktiv, insbesondere dämmerungsaktiv. Sie sind fast reine Vegetarier und ernähren sich vorwiegend von Blättern, Stängeln, Wurzeln von Wasserpflanzen und Hackfrüchten. Seltener werden auch __ Schnecken, __ Würmer und Süßwassermuscheln gefressen.[1]


sagt Wiki....  warum sollte Deiner Koi fressen????  komisch...  vielleicht ist er nicht der Schuldige


----------



## maga_graz (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Schuldig sind die Viecher definitiv... __ Schwertlilien, Seerosen und diverse Schilfvarianten wurden gehäckselt. Mahlzeit!

Mit den Fischverlusten wird der Nutria nix zu tun haben. Aber so lang der eigentlicher Bösewicht nicht vor die Kamera läuft, muss eben ein Sumpfbiber als Photoobjekt herhalten... 

Also: magst einen haben... sind putzig 
... aber nur gegen Selbstabholung und -fang :beten


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

..also im alten Teich wär der super gewesen, das Ding war ein Nutria Schlemmerland aus lauter __ Schilf...    mittlerweile würd er bei uns verhungern


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Hi Martin,

beiß doch zurück:hai. Nutria sind eßbar und sollen gut schmecken

MfG Frank


----------



## maga_graz (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

... ich befürchte, die fallen in der Steiermark unter jagdbares Wild... 
... aber vielleicht könnt mein Kampfkater... __ Heuschrecken schafft er ja auch


----------



## samorai (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Hallo Martin!
Ein armer Hund aus dem Tierheim würde vieleicht Deine Probleme lösen.Die beraten Dich
sicher auch,kein ganz junger so zwischen 3-5Jahre.Anwesendheit in der Nacht zählt.
                                                      Viel Glück!!


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

ein Deutsch Drahthaar oder  wenns 100%ig sein soll ein Jagdterrier...  der räumt da auf ;-)


----------



## Christine (9. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Mönsch Susanne,

 Mal ganz ehrlich, Deutsch Drahthaar und Jagdterrier sind beides tolle Hunde - und gehören absolut nicht in Anfängerhände.


----------



## maga_graz (9. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

... bin ein Katzenmensch... und dreh mich unter der Decke noch mal um, denns draußen regnet ... so der Kater Platz im Bett läßt


----------



## Christine (9. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Hi Martin,

für uns Katzenmenschen kommen Jagdhunde eh nicht in Frage...

Liebe Grüße
Christine
die sich auch einen Platz auf der Couch erobert hat


----------



## maga_graz (9. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Definitiv nicht


----------



## elkop (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

beim lesen der letzten beiträge kommt eine schreckliche erinnerung in mir hoch:

ein onkel in klagenfurt, den ich in teenagerzeiten oft besucht habe, züchtete jagdterrier. die hunde waren sehr scharf und ich hatte trotz meiner tierliebe immer ein wenig angst vor den hunden. aber ich träume heute noch manchmal davon, wie der die hunde katzenscharf gemacht hat: für tierliebhaber ein albtraum  er nahm dazu sehr junge oder irgendwie gehandicapte katzen. die steckte er in ein langes betonrohr im garten und dann ließ er die hunde da rein . 
muss und mag euch das auch nicht näher beschreiben.


ich weiß, das ist offtopic, ist mir nur grad wieder eingefallen. übrigens, seit ich das bei ihm gesehen hatte, habe ich ihn nie mehr besucht und weiß auch nicht, was aus ihm geworden ist.


----------



## Christine (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

iiiiih Elke 

Was für ein Unmensch. Ich wünsch Deinem Onkel alles Schlechte!

Das Du den nicht mehr besucht hast, kann ich verstehen 

Dir liebe Grüße
Christine


----------



## Lucy79 (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

@ Blumenelse

war ja net ernst gemeint von mir, dass sich jemand nen Jagdhund wegen irgend nem Fischräuber anschaffen soll....   deshalb der zwinkernde Smiley

@ Elke  

den netten Onkel hätt ich auch mal zum Training hergenommen, für scharfe Polizeihunde aber OHNE Schutzanzug


----------



## Evaundhans (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Wie wäre es mit Hund/Hunde? 
Kenne welche, die mit fischen spielen und beißen..


----------



## elkop (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

 susanne 2


----------



## maga_graz (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Es gibt Momente, da mag ich die Natur nicht :evil

Erst stolpere ich über das:
 

Dann find ich die Leiche:
   

Einmal quer über den Teich und den Bach, ca 30m von der Schuppenfundstelle.

Dem Bekko fehlt der Kopf und hat eine Wunde am Bauch... ansonsten sind keine Verletzungen zu sehen.
     

Immherhin schwimmt der gelbköpfige Bruder noch....
 

Kann man mit diesem Tatbestand die Suche nach dem Fressfeind einengen?
Vogel passt wohl hier nicht. Und dass der Fisch schon tot war, bevor er aus dem Teich
gezogen wurde, ist eher unwahrscheinlich... vor ner Woche war er noch ganz munter und der Rest ist unauffällig.

... wenn er wenigstens gefressen worden wäre... :evil


----------



## Tabor12 (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Oje  Vielleicht ist der Freßfeind gestört worden und deshalb wurde er nicht ganz aufgefressen. Marder, Fuchs ?


----------



## canis (17. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Katze?


----------



## maga_graz (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Ich denk endgültig an Fischotter... 
Der Fisch war immerhin schon 40cm lang...


----------



## maga_graz (1. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Dann will ich mal hoffen, dass das nun die Lösung ist...

Angelschnur gegen __ Reiher und Kormoran, Strom gegen Fischotter und Nutria


----------



## rease (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Laut den Fraßspuren am Bekko, tippe ich auch auf Fischotter! Hoffe dein Stromzaun hilft! Wieviel Volt ? 6000 oder Weidezaungerät 10.000 ?

Grüße Martin


----------



## maga_graz (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Hi!
Ist ein 10000V Gerät ... der Zaun ist doch lang und der Bewuchs nur schwer zu bändigen.

Aber immerhin seit der Installation des Zauns keine Verluste mehr, weder an Pflanzen noch an Tieren 

Das einzige Problem: ich bin ungeschickt genug, dass ich selbst öfter eine gewischt bekomme


----------



## Hagalaz (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Freut mich das du das Problem in den Griff bekommen hast,
 aber sag mal ehrlich hat man mit einem so eingezäunten und verschnürten Teich noch Freude?


----------



## maga_graz (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Klar wärs ohne schöner...
Doch was ist die Alternative? Keine größeren Teich-Pflanzen, da bleibt nicht viel übrig, wenn eine Nutria-Familie das Röhricht hechselt ... keine größeren Fische, da gefressen. 

Da wars mir schon lieber, 500m2 einzuzäunen. Auf den restlichen 6500m2 tobt sich die Natur ohnehin weiter aus, da versuch ich erst gar nicht, irgedwelche "Kulturmaßnahmen" zu tätigen.


----------



## Hagalaz (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ertappt... auf der Suche nach dem Freßfeind*

Das ist natürlich ein Argument


----------

